
WHO head warns worst of virus is still ahead - spking
https://apnews.com/bbf94a368f638e09ff5a45d06b886250
======
paypalcust83
The worst is ahead if people miscalibrate their habits based on threat
fatigue, impatience, conspiracy theories, hype, and/or lies. Without a vaccine
or 100% quarantining+contact tracing, the pandemic will restart after each
lockdown and keep going until essentially everyone is infected. Roughly
between 3-25% of NY state and 5-15% of Santa Clara county has/had it, and
removing the lockdown will just make it spread like crazy. New cases would've
stopped completely after 2 weeks if people obeyed the rules or lockdowns were
enforced strictly and the infected were uniformly isolated.

